Where else can you show new products other than HN and Product Hunt? - duckwithmuscles
======
mtmail
I've seen lists like
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)
but I wonder if those pages aren't frequented by other startup founders, thus
not necessarily the target audience.

~~~
duckwithmuscles
oh wow, a long list, thanks!

